# Autotrain Services Drastically Cut?



## dlagrua (Oct 24, 2021)

I was just corresponding with a friend who made a trip on the Autotrain yesterday. He reported that there was only one open cafe car, the train had no dining cars open and that meals were served in their rooms. Breakfast was a "grab and go" event. The staff told him all this was the result of budget cuts? Before arrriving it was also anounced that there was a staff shortage at Sanford. We will probably read more about this later as he will post here but does anyone know what is happening?


----------



## lyineltrain (Oct 24, 2021)

Dining for Autotrain sleepers is now in room only. 
Sleeper breakfast is in room only 
The sleeper lounge car is no longer staffed. No drinks, chips etc are available. 
Only the coach cafe car is open.
The coffee and hot chocolate machines in the sleeper cars are gone. 
not many amenities left. 
looks like there’s no crews?


----------



## lyineltrain (Oct 24, 2021)

Of note this train had near 500 passengers. 
with only one cafe car for refreshments open
On a consist thats 17 cars long.


----------



## joelkfla (Oct 24, 2021)

Does sound like a staffing issue.

If word gets around that the AT trip ain't what it used to be ... this could kill the goose that's laying the golden eggs.


----------



## Palmland (Oct 24, 2021)

I gotta believe this is temporary. The A-T was one train that kept amenities during the worst of COVID. Perhaps one of the crew tested positive and rest are on quarantine?


----------



## lyineltrain (Oct 24, 2021)

Palmland said:


> I gotta believe this is temporary. The A-T was one train that kept amenities during the worst of COVID. Perhaps one of the crew tested positive and rest are on quarantine?


We were told it’s a permanent change.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 24, 2021)

I was on auto train heading north yesterday - was told the sleeper lounge wasn’t staffed due to staffing shortages. The dining car was completely normal and I got an in diner seating - they did not offer in diner seating on the way down - on exceptionally busy trips (southbound as of right now) they are not doing in diner seating for logistics reasons since they can’t do communal seating - they’ve been doing this for a while. But heading north was only 314 pax and they did two in diner seatings (7 and 9) The coffee machines in the sleepers are a totally different issue - was told by my attendent they are in the process of replacing the coffee stations with brand new dispenser machines and they have been ordered but are delayed due to supply chain issues. They are apparently installing them in cars as they show up.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 24, 2021)

New management is needed.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 24, 2021)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> New management is needed.


New management is not going to change the dynamics of the current labor market. Not everything that happens is the "latest chapter in the scheme to discontinue all long distance service." Auto Train is a management favorite and it even was under Anderson - I highly doubt there are schemes to damage it.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 24, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> New management is not going to change the dynamics of the current labor market. Not everything that happens is the "latest chapter in the scheme to discontinue all long distance service."



Sorry Amtrak sure makes it hard to work for them.



> Auto Train is a management favorite and it even was under Anderson - I highly doubt there are schemes to damage it.



This thread start by asking about cuts that have occurred.


----------



## joelkfla (Oct 24, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> The coffee machines in the sleepers are a totally different issue - was told by my attendent they are in the process of replacing the coffee stations with brand new dispenser machines and they have been ordered but are delayed due to supply chain issues. They are apparently installing them in cars as they show up.


Ugh - I hope it's not the ones that serve condensed coffee syrup mixed with hot water. Those used to be in WDW food service locations, and they were awful.


----------



## OBS (Oct 25, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Ugh - I hope it's not the ones that serve condensed coffee syrup mixed with hot water. Those used to be in WDW food service locations, and they were awful.


Amtrak has been there and done that....I think they learned their lesson....(I hope)...


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> New management is not going to change the dynamics of the current labor market. Not everything that happens is the "latest chapter in the scheme to discontinue all long distance service." Auto Train is a management favorite and it even was under Anderson - I highly doubt there are schemes to damage it.





Just-Thinking-51 said:


> This thread start by asking about cuts that have occurred.


That doesn't mean that those cuts are part of a management scheme to damage it.


----------



## b243923 (Oct 25, 2021)

Next they will have you drive your own car up the ramp into the car carriers!


----------



## melh (Oct 25, 2021)

Amtrak's August y-t-d report shows the Auto Train fully covering (100%) its operating expenses. The Auto Train is not only Amtrak's best performing LD train ( revenue to cost ratio ), but beats the NEC, and twenty of the state supported services. It is too bad that on board services are having to be cut, even if temporary.


----------



## Triley (Oct 25, 2021)

b243923 said:


> Next they will have you drive your own car up the ramp into the car carriers!



That part of the operation has already been outsourced to contractors.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 25, 2021)

After speaking with several Amtrak employees on my Gathering trip trains, it would seem that some of the shortages of personnel are a result of the upcoming requirement that all employees be vaccinated. One person said many Amtrak workers are taking leaves, sick leave, personal leave to make a point that they disagree with this mandate. One of my trains only had one conductor from the extra board show up. Shortages on Autotrain may have been a result of this mini protest???


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 25, 2021)

Railroad Bill said:


> After speaking with several Amtrak employees on my Gathering trip trains, it would seem that some of the shortages of personnel are a result of the upcoming requirement that all employees be vaccinated. One person said many Amtrak workers are taking leaves, sick leave, personal leave to make a point that they disagree with this mandate. One of my trains only had one conductor from the extra board show up. Shortages on Autotrain may have been a result of this mini protest???



So happy all these Amtrak employees are protesting a simple vaccine.

Don’t trust the government when your job is dependent on funds from say government. Ok that rich.

At some point we going to have stop blaming the pandemic for our problems, and put our big boy pants on.


----------



## JoshP (Oct 25, 2021)

It doesn't make sense because I know AT is only one and the money maker route through out the Amtrak system, yet they cannot afford to solve these issues? Shame. The passengers on AT pay lot of money like pay fees for vehicles, bedroom, etc. So AT should had make killing to be able to offer full benefits on the train.

Obviously, we need new management at Amtrak to fix the system to run it right.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 25, 2021)

JoshP said:


> It doesn't make sense because I know AT is only one and the money maker route through out the Amtrak system, yet they cannot afford to solve these issues? Shame. The passengers on AT pay lot of money like pay fees for vehicles, bedroom, etc. So AT should had make killing to be able to offer full benefits on the train.
> 
> Obviously, we need new management at Amtrak to fix the system to run it right.


As stated previously - this doesn't really sound like a management cut it sounds more like a labor shortage. If management wanted to kill the Auto Train they would have made cuts to it during the earlier part of the pandemic which they didn't. Obviously what one feels about management forcing the vaccine mandate and whether they should be doing it is another matter.


----------



## JoshP (Oct 25, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> As stated - this doesn't really sound like a management cut it sounds more like a labor shortage. If management wanted to kill the Auto Train they would have made cuts to it during the earlier part of the pandemic which they didn't.



There is need a source if its worker shortage or budget issues.

if I had billion of dollars or more, I would take over AT and I would renovate everything and make it a real AT route and offer sleepers for half of price, not the ones you see on amtrak site for $1500 to $3000.

Under my new ownership, I would do as follows:

Coach: $75 - $125 
Business Class: $150 - $200 
Roomette: $275 - $375
Bedroom: $400 - $500
Family Bedroom: $600'
ADA Bedroom: $300

There will be two lounges, one for Coach passengers and one for Business Class/Sleepers. There will be also FULL dining, with real food from scratch like you are eating from your grandma's house.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 25, 2021)

Railroad Bill said:


> One person said many Amtrak workers are taking leaves, sick leave, personal leave to make a point that they disagree with this mandate. One of my trains only had one conductor from the extra board show up. Shortages on Autotrain may have been a result of this mini protest???


I got the same impression on my trip.


----------



## Cal (Oct 25, 2021)

JoshP said:


> There is need a source if its worker shortage or budget issues.
> 
> if I had billion of dollars or more, I would take over AT and I would renovate everything and make it a real AT route and offer sleepers for half of price, not the ones you see on amtrak site for $1500 to $3000.
> 
> ...


And how much would vehicles cost?


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 25, 2021)

JoshP said:


> There is need a source if its worker shortage or budget issues.



It's absolutely a labor shortage. It's industry-wide. Affects rail and bus (and trucking).


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 25, 2021)

JoshP said:


> There is need a source if its worker shortage or budget issues.


As far as my trip went (that I just got back from yesterday) there have been no "cuts." We were told on the train 52(23) the lack of the sleeper lounge attendant was due to an employee call out - and remember that the OBS crews go Lorton - Sanford and back the next day so if that happens heading south, the northbound train the next day likewise will not have a lounge attendent. The dining car operated as normal both ways - on the really busy trips they are sometimes serving all meals in-room which right now is basically in the southbound direction -this isn't new they did the same on my trip in April - they offered an in diner seating heading south but not north on that trip - this trip being in October it was the opposite - I ate in the diner heading north on the way home but it was not offered on the way down. As I stated before some of the cars do have the coffee - others don't they are waiting for new machines - if your car doesn't have it you can go to an adjacent car - this was all stuff that was said by employees on the train.


----------



## JoshP (Oct 25, 2021)

Cal said:


> And how much would vehicles cost?



Standard vehicle: $100
Extended vehicle: $200
Motorcycle: $99

If anyone purchase sleeper, can get priority vehicle offloading/onloading for $50. It's a win-win.


----------



## JoshP (Oct 25, 2021)

And also, I forgot to add, I would add 2 or 3 dome cars and it would be available to anyone 24/7.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 25, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> As stated previously - this doesn't really sound like a management cut it sounds more like a labor shortage. If management wanted to kill the Auto Train they would have made cuts to it during the earlier part of the pandemic which they didn't. Obviously what one feels about management forcing the vaccine mandate and whether they should be doing it is another matter.


What makes you think the labor shortage has anything to do with the vaccine mandate? A few months ago, some were blaming the labor shortage on the extended unemployment benefits (which were really pretty pitiful to begin with and wouldn't be enough to keep me from getting a job.) Now, those benefits have been gone for at least a month and there's still a labor shortage. On the other hand, we've heard form some people posting here that they've applied for work at Amtrak, and it seems to take the company forever to get people on board, even after they've made a job offer and it's been accepted. Maybe the problem is more the fact that the hiring process is arcane and inefficient.

Just because some random OBS tells you that a few of his or her colleagues are quitting rather than get a pretty low-risk vaccine really means nothing. After all, the plural of "anecdote" is not "data."

I seriously doubt that the Amtrak labor shortage (or any labor shortage) is a result of the vaccine mandate. Seems more like anti-vaxxer disinformation to me.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 26, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> What makes you think the labor shortage has anything to do with the vaccine mandate?


I didn't intend to mean that the labor shortage is entirely about the vaccine mandate. Clearly the big thing was the drop to tri-weekly service and return. Not everyone returned from the furlough - and yes the Amtrak onboarding process is slow. I think the labor shortage could probably be compounded by a small minority of employees playing games and taking leave to protest the vaccine mandate which could lead to some instances of unstaffed areas or canceled trains. I happen to support the mandate and vaccination. I should clarify on my trip that it was not stated specifically that this particular employee callout that resulted in the unstaffed lounge was vaccine related but there was general talk about some employees protesting the mandate. I'm sure a lot of it is talk as I've heard a lot of griping and moaning from a couple employees at my work place but in the end it was all talk - when push came to shove they got the shot.

I suspect a little bit of it is going on, and because Amtrak is understaffed already even a couple employees calling out suddenly for any reason at the last minute can lead to situations where something has to go unstaffed. In the end if the mandate results in a few temporary or isolated cuts or interruptions but gets just about everyone vaccinated I think it's worth it.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 26, 2021)

JoshP said:


> There is need a source if its worker shortage or budget issues.
> 
> if I had billion of dollars or more, I would take over AT and I would renovate everything and make it a real AT route and offer sleepers for half of price, not the ones you see on amtrak site for $1500 to $3000.
> 
> ...





JoshP said:


> Standard vehicle: $100
> Extended vehicle: $200
> Motorcycle: $99
> 
> If anyone purchase sleeper, can get priority vehicle offloading/onloading for $50. It's a win-win.



Congrats, you've just taken a train that makes money and turned it into a financial drain. Where do you think the extra money to cover the costs of running the train is going to come from after you've completely ruined the revenue that it brings in?



JoshP said:


> And also, I forgot to add, I would add 2 or 3 dome cars and it would be available to anyone 24/7.


Close your eyes and picture how tall a Superliner is. Then picture how tall a dome car is. Now tell me what good a dome car would be on this train? Also, here in the real world, those cars cost money that you don't have anymore since you just took away a massive portion of the revenue from this train.

Well done! You've put the Auto Train out of business (again)!


----------



## jruff001 (Oct 26, 2021)

melh said:


> Amtrak's August y-t-d report shows the Auto Train fully covering (100%) its operating expenses. The Auto Train is not only Amtrak's best performing LD train ( revenue to cost ratio ), but beats the NEC, and twenty of the state supported services. It is too bad that on board services are having to be cut, even if temporary.


Maybe the AT is only doing so well financially _because of_ the service cuts?


----------



## Larry H. (Oct 26, 2021)

I've never ridden the AT only know what people here say about it. But its rather mystifying that if its really making money the new Management would downgrade the service after indicating they were on board with improving the basic services that make a train trip worth the money? But with Amtrak no good news seems to be an endless problem.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 26, 2021)

Larry H. said:


> I've never ridden the AT only know what people here say about it. But its rather mystifying that if its really making money the new Management would downgrade the service after indicating they were on board with improving the basic services that make a train trip worth the money? But with Amtrak no good news seems to be an endless problem.



For the bazillionth time, these cuts are because they don't have the available staff, and/or because they don't have the available capacity in the dining car to seat people with proper social distancing. The "new management" is not downgrading anything. The lack of staff resources is.


----------



## Triley (Oct 26, 2021)

Railroad Bill said:


> After speaking with several Amtrak employees on my Gathering trip trains, it would seem that some of the shortages of personnel are a result of the upcoming requirement that all employees be vaccinated. One person said many Amtrak workers are taking leaves, sick leave, personal leave to make a point that they disagree with this mandate. One of my trains only had one conductor from the extra board show up. Shortages on Autotrain may have been a result of this mini protest???



This is quite interesting to me…because I’ve never heard anything of the sort. The crew shortage has been since day 1 of resuming daily service, after the buyouts, retirements, and employees finding work elsewhere.

While there are some employees who are gripping any the vaccine mandate, I have heard of no instances where people are calling out as a form of protest, and if it is happening, it’s certainly not happening on some large scale.


----------



## Barb Stout (Oct 26, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> As far as my trip went (that I just got back from yesterday) there have been no "cuts." We were told on the train 52(23) the lack of the sleeper lounge attendant was due to an employee call out - and remember that the OBS crews go Lorton - Sanford and back the next day so if that happens heading south, the northbound train the next day likewise will not have a lounge attendent. The dining car operated as normal both ways - on the really busy trips they are sometimes serving all meals in-room which right now is basically in the southbound direction -this isn't new they did the same on my trip in April - they offered an in diner seating heading south but not north on that trip - this trip being in October it was the opposite - I ate in the diner heading north on the way home but it was not offered on the way down. As I stated before some of the cars do have the coffee - others don't they are waiting for new machines - if your car doesn't have it you can go to an adjacent car - this was all stuff that was said by employees on the train.


What is "an employee call out"?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 26, 2021)

JoshP said:


> There is need a source if its worker shortage or budget issues.
> 
> if I had billion of dollars or more, I would take over AT and I would renovate everything and make it a real AT route and offer sleepers for half of price, not the ones you see on amtrak site for $1500 to $3000.
> 
> ...


And meanwhile in an Alternate Universe-----


----------



## OBS (Oct 26, 2021)

]
"Barb Stout, post: 925935, member: 14958"]
What is "an employee call out"?
[/QUOTE]
Where they call and say they are unable to report for work.


----------



## Chatter163 (Oct 26, 2021)

JoshP said:


> There is need a source if its worker shortage or budget issues.
> 
> if I had billion of dollars or more, I would take over AT and I would renovate everything and make it a real AT route and offer sleepers for half of price, not the ones you see on amtrak site for $1500 to $3000.
> 
> ...



Another armchair billionaire who has all the answers.


----------



## AmHope (Oct 26, 2021)

b243923 said:


> Next they will have you drive your own car up the ramp into the car carriers!


This actually works really well on the Eurotunnel service and makes the loading process fast. Of course this is on carriers designed for drive on/drive off.


----------



## Nick Farr (Oct 26, 2021)

JoshP said:


> if I had billion of dollars or more, I would take over AT and I would renovate everything and make it a real AT route and offer sleepers for half of price, not the ones you see on amtrak site for $1500 to $3000.



Which would then cause it to lose just as much if not more than all the other LD routes.

At least other LD routes provide essential transportation between intermediate points, often to people who do not own cars. The AT is an upmarket service targeted towards upmarket travelers.


----------



## Nick Farr (Oct 26, 2021)

JoshP said:


> And also, I forgot to add, I would add 2 or 3 dome cars and it would be available to anyone 24/7.



Where's the onboard lap pool and spa?


----------



## John from RI (Oct 26, 2021)

In August Autotrain made a slight profit. As Amtrak comes back from the Covid-19 pandemic there is every reason to hope the profit will increase. So people are voting with their feet for Autotrain. I hope the amenities will improve for riders. Still, the convenience of not having to drive a long distance is what Autotrain is all about and that should continue to attract customers. I hope that demand will create a Chicago to Florida Autotrain.
August 2021 Monthly Performance Report (amtrak.com)


----------



## Nick Farr (Oct 26, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I seriously doubt that the Amtrak labor shortage (or any labor shortage) is a result of the vaccine mandate. Seems more like anti-vaxxer disinformation to me.



The major reasons behind the labor shortage overall are the acceleration of boomers retiring, low compensation, a greater number of people between jobs ("great resignation") and greater labor flexibility (remote work/elect-in work).

Amtrak's staffing issues are people taking retirement and incredibly slow onboarding/training of staff.

In nursing, the vaccine mandate absolutely IS a factor in lower staffing. Nursing staffing was thin to begin with, so even this small demographic has an impact. Given that nurses can often find other work that won't require vaccination, this does lead to a direct strain on group care environment staffing.

It is less so in other environments, such as flight attendants, etc.


----------



## jis (Oct 26, 2021)

Chatter163 said:


> Another armchair billionaire who has all the answers.


There is a reason that armchair billionaires soon become armchair millionaires and then follow up to become armchair thousendiers.  And then off to the poorhouse.  Except that in the world of fantasy devoid of any connection with reality, this sequence does not follow as it would in reality.


----------



## Palmland (Oct 26, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> The dining car operated as normal both ways - on the really busy trips they are sometimes serving all meals in-room which right now is basically in the southbound direction



This is what I’m hearing too. There is limited dining car seating because they can’t offer communal seating. So no cutbacks in the diner just fewer tables available. 

However there is no longer an attendant in the sleeper lounge. They have positioned the coach cafe-lounge next to the sleepers so you go there if you want to purchase something. 

Gotta say that attendant was never busy on our trip and I prefer to BYOL anyway. No doubt this would help any staffing shortages but I think Amtrak could have done a better job of advertising their services. Sell enough booze and I suspect you could almost cover the cost! Perhaps going through the cars with an airline type cart for beverage service would have been a better use of that position.


----------



## cirdan (Oct 26, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> In nursing, the vaccine mandate absolutely IS a factor in lower staffing. Nursing staffing was thin to begin with, so even this small demographic has an impact. Given that nurses can often find other work that won't require vaccination, this does lead to a direct strain on group care environment staffing.



This was my impression as well. Nursing skills are applicable to many kinds of jobs, some of which pay much better than nursing. Many nurses stick to their jobs not for the money but because they passionately believe in what they are doing and love to be around people and help them. Any yes, some of them do have slightly crazy ideas in private, as you get some in any other profession I guess.

But anyway, they want to be nurses but if pushed to leave and given no other choice, they will leave.

IMHO, whoever thought you can simply threaten large numbers of people into compliance is somebody who spends too much time looking at Excel sheets and not enough getting to know how humans really are.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 26, 2021)

cirdan said:


> This was my impression as well. Nursing skills are applicable to many kinds of jobs, some of which pay much better than nursing. Many nurses stick to their jobs not for the money but because they passionately believe in what they are doing and love to be around people and help them. Any yes, some of them do have slightly crazy ideas in private, as you get some in any other profession I guess.
> 
> But anyway, they want to be nurses but if pushed to leave and given no other choice, they will leave.
> 
> IMHO, whoever thought you can simply threaten large numbers of people into compliance is somebody who spends too much time looking at Excel sheets and not enough getting to know how humans really are.


What you say is True, as its just Human Nature, but anyone who works in Health Care , which is based on Science and requires Training and Knowledge, probably shouldn't be opposed to getting Vaccinated for all the various Illnesses and Bad News stuff such as COVID, should have Common Sense and want to protect themselves as well as their patients and family and friends! 

Otherwise they should be working in another field.


----------



## cirdan (Oct 26, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> What you say is True, as its just Human Nature, but anyone who works in Health Care , which is based on Science and requires Training and Knowledge, probably shouldn't be opposed to getting Vaccinated for all the various Illnesses and Bad News stuff such as COVID, should have Common Sense and want to protect themselves as well as their patients and family and friends!
> 
> Otherwise they should be working in another field.



Sometimes dumb decisions are made by people who are very smart, who maybe make the mistake of thinking everybody is as totally rational as they are.


----------



## Nick Farr (Oct 26, 2021)

John from RI said:


> I hope that demand will create a Chicago to Florida Autotrain.



I know they've studied that, but it seems really unlikely, given the state of the rail network between those two areas. The other problem with Chicago/Florida is the lack of transit density between the two pairs along with the length of the trip: Two nights, minimum.

If I were to pick it, I'd suggest an Eola, IL to Ft Morgan, CO route. Just as the AT picks up folks from as far away as NYC, an Eola terminus would capture all of the Chicagoland suburbs and lower Michigan folks who would probably prefer to skip the boring parts of the plains states and drive from the Denver area to points onward. You could add it as a way to make a cross-country road trip from New York more appealing. You could also make it a one night trip, just as the AT is now. Proximity to Chicago means you'd be able to maximize your crew base, available car and maintenance options as well.

This also allows the possibility to just tack on and detach more cars to an existing CZ trip.


----------



## gtalum (Oct 26, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> Where's the onboard lap pool and spa?



Don't forget the rollercoaster and zipline.


----------



## Nick Farr (Oct 26, 2021)

gtalum said:


> Don't forget the rollercoaster and zipline.



Now I really, really want to see a zipline on a moving train.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 26, 2021)

Nick Farr said:


> Where's the onboard lap pool and spa?


That can be found only on the Supertrain.


----------



## Nick Farr (Oct 26, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> That can be found only on the Supertrain.



Someone should make a YT video comparing Amtrak management to the producers of that show. 

Casting Dick van Dyke as a hitman? Sounds like an Amtrak executive decision.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 26, 2021)

Given that the busiest auto-train service I know of is essentially an auto "ferry" shuttle through the Eurotunnel, I would think that the most practical application for auto train service in the US might be on routes that allow drivers to avoid difficult driving or hazardous conditions. For example, perhaps an auto train that runs from the western suburbs of Denver right off I-70 to somewhere around Salt Lake City, right off I-80. People could take that to avoid having to drive over the Rocky Mountains. Might be especially popular when there's a lot of snow. Also, another one from say, the outskirts of Reno to the outskirts of Sacramento, allowing motorists to avoid having to drive over the Donner Pass. Another good route would be from somewhere in North New Jersey to somewhere just south of Fredericksburg, Virginia, allowing people to avoid having to drive I-95 through the Northeast Corridor. Maybe they could drop off part of the train in Lorton and attach it to the existing Auto Train to Florida. No sure what other high-volume highways would be so annoying that an auto train might be a nice alternative. Maybe Harrisburg-Pittsburgh, the mountains aren't as high as the Rockies, but the Turnpike is sure twisty and has some pretty stiff grades.


----------



## jis (Oct 26, 2021)

Those would be even more effective if the railroads were in base tunnels like under the Alps. But of course hell is likely to freeze over before anything of the sort happens


----------



## jacorbett70 (Oct 26, 2021)

My AT experience (Sleeper car):
Southbound (September): Four dinner options: Room service 5PM, 6PM, sit-down meal 7PM, 9PM. The 7PM was full when I arrived so I took 9PM. There was both sit-down and takeout breakfast (Coffee, cereal, banana, crumb cake) and the diner filled up ~7AM leaving only takeout.
Northbound (10/22): Lighter load, I arrived after 1PM, only 5PM and 6PM room service was available. There was a 7PM sitdown option but that was long gone. The sleeper lounge did not have an attendant or any service so they called it a "sit down car." The coach lounge was placed between the coach and sleeper cars, offering service to both. There was both sitdown and takeout breakfast (same items).


----------



## Cal (Oct 26, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Given that the busiest auto-train service I know of is essentially an auto "ferry" shuttle through the Eurotunnel, I would think that the most practical application for auto train service in the US might be on routes that allow drivers to avoid difficult driving or hazardous conditions. For example, perhaps an auto train that runs from the western suburbs of Denver right off I-70 to somewhere around Salt Lake City, right off I-80. People could take that to avoid having to drive over the Rocky Mountains. Might be especially popular when there's a lot of snow. Also, another one from say, the outskirts of Reno to the outskirts of Sacramento, allowing motorists to avoid having to drive over the Donner Pass. Another good route would be from somewhere in North New Jersey to somewhere just south of Fredericksburg, Virginia, allowing people to avoid having to drive I-95 through the Northeast Corridor. Maybe they could drop off part of the train in Lorton and attach it to the existing Auto Train to Florida. No sure what other high-volume highways would be so annoying that an auto train might be a nice alternative. Maybe Harrisburg-Pittsburgh, the mountains aren't as high as the Rockies, but the Turnpike is sure twisty and has some pretty stiff grades.


It’d have to take the overland route, and donner pass is a non starter. Grades are too steep.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 27, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> What is "an employee call out"?


The schedule employee called out sick and they didn’t have anyone available to replace - at least that’s what they were saying was the reason there was no employee in the lounge. It seems others have heard this is some type of permanent change - I guess we’ll just have to see.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 27, 2021)

Triley said:


> While there are some employees who are gripping any the vaccine mandate, I have heard of no instances where people are calling out as a form of protest, and if it is happening, it’s certainly not happening on some large scale.


That’s good to hear. In my work place (our due date is already past) I know of a few employees who were gripping constantly and threatening to resign - in the end of the ones I know even the most vocal of them fell in line and didn’t carry out their threats.


----------



## dwebarts (Oct 27, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> What you say is true, as its just Human Nature, but anyone who works in Health Care, which is based on Science and requires Training and Knowledge, probably shouldn't be opposed to getting Vaccinated for all the various Illnesses and Bad News stuff such as COVID, should have Common Sense and want to protect themselves as well as their patients and family and friends!
> 
> Otherwise, they should be working in another field.


This makes logical sense. As we've all observed during our lifetimes, humans are often illogical beings. I used to shake my head every day riding a local bus in Santa Fe at the number of medical professionals out on a smoke break near the bus stop at St. Victim's (the local nickname for St. Vincent Hospital).


----------



## BLNT (Oct 27, 2021)

We cruise a lot. It's not uncommon for people to receive onboard credit if some ports are missed or if some other aspect of what you booked/paid for is not offered (venues, maintenance issues, etc).

Granted, Amtrak is not similar to cruise lines - but it would be nice to see some type of future credit given when amenities are cut to the bone. They made nice push a couple of years ago when they touted expanded sleeper car changes - what did we get, perhaps a new pillow if that?! Pretty much everything is lipstick on a pig, and a tired old pig at that.

Oh well...


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> That’s good to hear. In my work place (our due date is already past) I know of a few employees who were gripping constantly and threatening to resign - in the end of the ones I know even the most vocal of them fell in line and didn’t carry out their threats.


Once when I got a new boss who implemented some pretty irrational policies, I was griping and muttering about finding a new job. I wasn't the only one -- I had a colleague who was an Iraq war veteran (who must have put up with a lot of unpleasant things) come into my office, close the door and complain, and there was another colleague who also talked about leaving. In the end, we all figured out how to deal with the person, and we all stayed. Well, I stayed until I retired, and those other two are still "working for the man." It's really not all that easy to find a good job these days.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 27, 2021)

dwebarts said:


> This makes logical sense. As we've all observed during our lifetimes, humans are often illogical beings. I used to shake my head every day riding a local bus in Santa Fe at the number of medical professionals out on a smoke break near the bus stop at St. Victim's (the local nickname for St. Vincent Hospital).


I am now reading a book called "The delusions of Crowds, why people go mad in groups." I strongly recommend it (at least so far. ) There's an interesting chapter about the speculative bubble involving George Hudson and the building of the British railway network in the 1840s. But, more to the point, the author has some expertise in neuroscience, and the bottom line seems to be kind of depressing -- we humans are pretty much run by our "lizard brains" (more technically called the "limbic system.") and we aren't as smart as we think we are. That's especially true when some demagogue or swindler is assiduous in tickling peoples' lizard brains to get the desired (for the demagogue or swindler) response. Actually, maybe we shouldn't feel so bad; most people manage to overcome their limbic system to some degree, but there are enough people who don't do enough higher level thinking to cause real problems in the real world.


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> But, more to the point, the author has some expertise in neuroscience, and the bottom line seems to be kind of depressing -- we humans are pretty much run by our "lizard brains" (more technically called the "limbic system.") and we aren't as smart as we think we are. That's especially true when some demagogue or swindler is assiduous in tickling peoples' lizard brains to get the desired (for the demagogue or swindler) response. Actually, maybe we shouldn't feel so bad; most people manage to overcome their limbic system to some degree, but there are enough people who don't do enough higher level thinking to cause real problems in the real world.


An episode we are apparently in the midst of at this moment?


----------



## pennyk (Oct 27, 2021)

MODERATOR NOTE: Please keep your comments on the topic of Auto Train services and avoid the general discussion of vaccines. Several posts have been removed from this thread as "off topic" inasmuch as they did not discuss the cut in services on the Auto Train. Thank you for your continued cooperation.


----------



## BLNT (Oct 27, 2021)

pennyk said:


> MODERATOR NOTE: Please keep your comments on the topic of Auto Train services and avoid the general discussion of vaccines. Several posts have been removed from this thread as "off topic" inasmuch as they did not discuss the cut in services on the Auto Train. Thank you for your continued cooperation.



It's a slippery slope!

Good housekeeping.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 27, 2021)

Has anyone tried calling Customer Relations for compensation for the reduced services on the AT?


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2021)

Qapla said:


> Has anyone tried calling Customer Relations for compensation for the reduced services on the AT?


Good luck with that


----------



## Triley (Oct 27, 2021)

BLNT said:


> They made nice push a couple of years ago when they touted expanded sleeper car changes - what did we get, perhaps a new pillow if that?! Pretty much everything is lipstick on a pig, and a tired old pig at that.



New pillows, sheets, blankets. Have the amenity kits become in stock and available for use? Superliner sleeper are also undergoing refurbishment, as well as the coaches and lounges.

Covid set _everyone_ back. I’m not really sure what you were expecting?


----------



## BLNT (Oct 27, 2021)

Triley said:


> New pillows, sheets, blankets. Have the amenity kits become in stock and available for use? Superliner sleeper are also undergoing refurbishment, as well as the coaches and lounges.
> 
> Covid set _everyone_ back. I’m not really sure what you were expecting?



For nearly $3k round trip, apparently too much!


----------



## daybeers (Oct 27, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Given that the busiest auto-train service I know of is essentially an auto "ferry" shuttle through the Eurotunnel, I would think that the most practical application for auto train service in the US might be on routes that allow drivers to avoid difficult driving or hazardous conditions. For example, perhaps an auto train that runs from the western suburbs of Denver right off I-70 to somewhere around Salt Lake City, right off I-80. People could take that to avoid having to drive over the Rocky Mountains. Might be especially popular when there's a lot of snow. Also, another one from say, the outskirts of Reno to the outskirts of Sacramento, allowing motorists to avoid having to drive over the Donner Pass. Another good route would be from somewhere in North New Jersey to somewhere just south of Fredericksburg, Virginia, allowing people to avoid having to drive I-95 through the Northeast Corridor. Maybe they could drop off part of the train in Lorton and attach it to the existing Auto Train to Florida. No sure what other high-volume highways would be so annoying that an auto train might be a nice alternative. Maybe Harrisburg-Pittsburgh, the mountains aren't as high as the Rockies, but the Turnpike is sure twisty and has some pretty stiff grades.


The most practical application for auto train service in the U.S. is no auto train service. Seriously, I get the AT makes money and takes cars off I-95, but it's a drop in the bucket for Florida tourism, it doesn't go that far, doesn't really save time, is aimed at retired folks with cash to burn, and subsidizes driving and suburbia. The United States doesn't need more of that. We need better train and other transit service so you don't have to be stuck in a car to begin with.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 27, 2021)

daybeers said:


> The most practical application for auto train service in the U.S. is no auto train service. Seriously, I get the AT makes money and takes cars off I-95, but it's a drop in the bucket for Florida tourism, it doesn't go that far, doesn't really save time, is aimed at retired folks with cash to burn, and subsidizes driving and suburbia. The United States doesn't need more of that. We need better train and other transit service so you don't have to be stuck in a car to begin with.


Ack! Don't kill my most frequently used LD train.  Though you do make some good points - but it's not just used by retirees though they surely provide a lot of ridership. I think it's a unique service that's justifiable by the particular market is serves. Northeast - Florida is probably the only real market where it works.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 27, 2021)

Qapla said:


> Has anyone tried calling Customer Relations for compensation for the reduced services on the AT?


Do we even really have full confirmation that the subject of this thread is an actual thing - that there actually are reduced services - or that this was a couple instances of inability to staff the sleeper lounge (which again is what crew were saying when I was aboard?)


----------



## OBS (Oct 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Do we even really have full confirmation that the subject of this thread is an actual thing - that there actually are reduced services - or that this was a couple instances of inability to staff the sleeper lounge (which again is what crew were saying when I was aboard?)


Considering every report says there was never a line in the coach lounge, it would make sense ($$) not to have two lounges staffed.


----------



## dwebarts (Oct 27, 2021)

daybeers said:


> The most practical application for auto train service in the U.S. is no auto train service. Seriously, I get the AT makes money and takes cars off I-95, but it's a drop in the bucket for Florida tourism, it doesn't go that far, doesn't really save time, is aimed at retired folks with cash to burn, and subsidizes driving and suburbia. The United States doesn't need more of that. We need better train and other transit services so you don't have to be stuck in a car to begin with.


I'd love to take the AT but I don't have a car, so I can't. I could easily get to Lorton via the VRE common connection points with WMATA. It's the AT rules that prohibit it.


----------



## Triley (Oct 27, 2021)

BLNT said:


> For nearly $3k round trip, apparently too much!



During Covid, apparently so.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 27, 2021)

dwebarts said:


> I'd love to take the AT but I don't have a car, so I can't. I could easily get to Lorton via the VRE common connection points with WMATA. It's the AT rules that prohibit it.


The last time I rode the AT, I did not take my car. A friend, who was traveling from NJ to visit his mother in Florida, allowed me to link my reservation to his car (which is permitted). I got my own room. Although I have a car, I do not drive very much and the last place I want to drive is in the DC area. I had not taken the AT in years and wanted to do so. It worked out well for me. 

This was years ago (pre-covid) and we ate in the dining car with no limitation on services.


----------



## dwebarts (Oct 27, 2021)

pennyk said:


> The last time I rode the AT, I did not take my car. A friend, who was traveling from NJ to visit his mother in Florida, allowed me to link my reservation to his car (which is permitted). I got my own room. Although I have a car, I do not drive very much and the last place I want to drive is in the DC area. I had not taken the AT in years and wanted to do so. It worked out well for me.


I actually like traveling alone, so while this solution is good, it's unlikely to work for me. Most of my friends are in too much of a hurry to go someplace to enjoy the trip itself. It doesn't make for good travelling companions.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 27, 2021)

Interesting this ongoing thread given what I heard today - Auto Train is getting a new dining car menu. They are replacing the separate Auto train dinner menu with the dinner portion of the western trains traditional dining menu and the desserts. Additionally they are going to first alcoholic beverage of any kind on the house instead of just wine. Also the cafe menu is getting a refresh.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 27, 2021)

I saw another trip report about the sleeper lounge situation today on a facebook group. This report had no lounge attendant on their trip down earlier in the month and then a manned lounge on the way back. They said they were told they are understaffed and determination is made each trip based on available staff. Based on my experience and also hearing this I'm going to say my thought is that they are basically understaffed and the sleeper lounge attendant is probably, understandably, one of the first thing to get dropped if they aren't going to have a complete crew. This is probably not any kind of a permanent cut.


----------



## OBS (Oct 28, 2021)

dwebarts said:


> I actually like traveling alone, so while this solution is good, it's unlikely to work for me. Most of my friends are in too much of a hurry to go someplace to enjoy the trip itself. It doesn't make for good travelling companions.


You can always rent a car and just drop off at the other end. We have done that before.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 28, 2021)

OBS said:


> You can always rent a car and just drop off at the other end. We have done that before.


Have you seen rental car rates lately? This would involve paying more than $100 a day extra for me to drive through the congested DC area traffic to pick up the autotrain (about 1.5 to 2 hours from Baltimore to Lorton), and then be dropped of in Sanford, not near anywhere I would want to go in Florida, thus requiring more driving in congested central Florida traffic. The alternative is to just take one of the Silvers directly from Baltimore to wherever I want to go in Florida, and then a short cab ride to the car rental agency if I need a car where I'm going (and given Florida, unless I'm just planning to spend the whole time in Miami Beach, I'm going to need a car.) If the messiah comes, maybe Amtrak will finally be able to use the new station at the Miami airport, and it will be even better, because one can get a rental car there, and a cab ride won't be necessary.


----------



## jis (Oct 28, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Have you seen rental car rates lately? This would involve paying more than $100 a day extra for me to drive through the congested DC area traffic to pick up the autotrain (about 1.5 to 2 hours from Baltimore to Lorton), and then be dropped of in Sanford, not near anywhere I would want to go in Florida, thus requiring more driving in congested central Florida traffic. The alternative is to just take one of the Silvers directly from Baltimore to wherever I want to go in Florida, and then a short cab ride to the car rental agency if I need a car where I'm going (and given Florida, unless I'm just planning to spend the whole time in Miami Beach, I'm going to need a car.) If the messiah comes, maybe Amtrak will finally be able to use the new station at the Miami airport, and it will be even better, because one can get a rental car there, and a cab ride won't be necessary.


Nobody said that everyone coming to Florida has to use the Auto Train you know  Everyone should use what works the best for them including flying or driving if it suites AFAIAC.

BTW, you could take Tri-Rail from Hollywood to Miami Airport, connection on the same platform from Silver Service and get your rental car there.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 28, 2021)

New Auto train sleeper dinner menu. https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...outes/Auto-Train-Dinner-Menu-Sleeper-1021.pdf

New auto train cafe car menu: https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...us/routes/Auto-Train-Cafe-Menu-Coach-1121.pdf


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 28, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> New Auto train sleeper dinner menu. https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...outes/Auto-Train-Dinner-Menu-Sleeper-1021.pdf
> 
> New auto train cafe car menu: https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...us/routes/Auto-Train-Cafe-Menu-Coach-1121.pdf


I see 3 flex meals on the cafe menu.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 28, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I see 3 flex meals on the cafe menu.


Yes the old cafe menu offered two of them the braised beef and asian noodle bowl now they offer three - seems one of the main points of this menu update was to update those offerings to what's offered on the new flex menu. Couple other subtracts/adds - notably no more salads/fresh sandwiches but a few more items like chicken street tacos, mac and cheese, veggie tamale.


----------



## BLNT (Oct 28, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> New Auto train sleeper dinner menu. https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...outes/Auto-Train-Dinner-Menu-Sleeper-1021.pdf
> 
> New auto train cafe car menu: https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...us/routes/Auto-Train-Cafe-Menu-Coach-1121.pdf



DARN - they took off the kids chicken tenders --- my go to (with the honey mustard I bring along).


----------



## Dakota 400 (Oct 28, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> New Auto train sleeper dinner menu.



Pleased to see that the Kendall Jackson Chardonnay is still on the menu.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 28, 2021)

jis said:


> Nobody said that everyone coming to Florida has to use the Auto Train you know  Everyone should use what works the best for them including flying or driving if it suites AFAIAC.
> 
> BTW, you could take Tri-Rail from Hollywood to Miami Airport, connection on the same platform from Silver Service and get your rental car there.


Of course, I'm just commenting about taking the Auto Train without having a car to take along. Clearly, the main benefit of paying extra to take your car with you depends on the rental car rates at the destination, and how long you're staying there. If it's cheaper to not take your car, then, of course, one can ride the Silvers.

As far as the Tri-rail connection at Hollywood, I considered doing that when I last took the Silver Meteor, but that platform at Hollywood was sure dark, the Silver Meteor was 2 hours late, and I wasn't sure how long I'd have to wait for the next southbound Tri-Rail train. We ended up just riding to Miami and taking a cab to the rental car center.


----------



## Cal (Oct 28, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I see 3 flex meals on the cafe menu.


And selling for 16 dollars each!!!!


----------



## Qapla (Oct 28, 2021)

They have to price them like that - how else can they justify the high cost they claim meals are for the sleepers ...


----------



## pennyk (Oct 28, 2021)

Cal said:


> And selling for 16 dollars each!!!!


I believe at one time, if the crew on the Silvers wanted to purchase a flex meal, it would cost them $25. I am guessing none of them did.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 28, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I believe at one time, if the crew on the Silvers wanted to purchase a flex meal, it would cost them $25. I am guessing none of them did.


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 29, 2021)

Looked again and noticed Auto Train will continue to have ice cream which is one unique aspect of the menu (which western LD trains do not have.)


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 30, 2021)

Another unique thing I just spotted - the Auto Train steak is mashed or baked potato instead of cheddar polenta or baked potato.


----------



## Ziv (Oct 30, 2021)

Is the Vanillia Ice Cream on the dinner menu really a thing? Maybe a brand name? Or is it just a typo? If it is a typo, it is odd that the menu actually got released that way.



lordsigma said:


> New Auto train sleeper dinner menu. https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...outes/Auto-Train-Dinner-Menu-Sleeper-1021.pdf
> 
> New auto train cafe car menu: https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...us/routes/Auto-Train-Cafe-Menu-Coach-1121.pdf






BLNT said:


> DARN - they took off the kids chicken tenders --- my go to (with the honey mustard I bring along).


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 30, 2021)

dwebarts said:


> I'd love to take the AT but I don't have a car, so I can't. I could easily get to Lorton via the VRE common connection points with WMATA. It's the AT rules that prohibit it.


The "no riders without a car" policy is a holdover from when Auto-Train began as a private company in December, 1971...AFTER Amtrak started operations. Amtrak's enabling legislation and agreements with the railroads forbade anyone from competing directly with them. A-T Corp came up with the approach that this was not a passenger train, it was a freight train carrying autos, and that any passengers were merely incidental to its operation...as in back in the day when "drovers" used to accompany livestock shipments and "banana messengers" would ride along with fast freight shipments of fresh fruits.

This, written into the contract with Seaboard Coast Line, passed muster with the legal eagles and A-T was allowed to continue to operate. Eventually they made some unwise expansion moves and ended up in bankruptcy, with Amtrak picking up the pieces. You might think that with Amtrak now owning everything the non-compete provision would be void, but it would require renegotiating the operating agreement for those two prime slots with CSX...which company is now a lot less friendly towards passenger train operations than it was back in the days as SCL.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 30, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> New Auto train sleeper dinner menu. https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...outes/Auto-Train-Dinner-Menu-Sleeper-1021.pdf
> 
> New auto train cafe car menu: https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...us/routes/Auto-Train-Cafe-Menu-Coach-1121.pdf


Is there an effective date for the new menu?


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 30, 2021)

Railroad Bill said:


> Is there an effective date for the new menu?


This past Wednesday I think


----------



## OBS (Oct 31, 2021)

The Sleeper Lounge is officially becoming unstaffed within the next couple weeks as a cost saving measure.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Oct 31, 2021)

OBS said:


> The Sleeper Lounge is officially becoming unstaffed within the next couple weeks as a cost saving measure.



So the Auto Train just hit a SUV and it was reported to be carrying 500 people. Seem to be in demand now. Can we say Snow Birds. So now we have cost savings claim during the busy time of the year.

How about staffing the car one way, and flying the crew members back as a cost savings.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 31, 2021)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> So the Auto Train just hit a SUV and it was reported to be carrying 500 people. Seem to be in demand now. Can we say Snow Birds. So now we have cost savings claim during the busy time of the year.
> 
> How about staffing the car one way, and flying the crew members back as a cost savings.


My snowbird neighbors will be coming back to Florida from PA this coming week (assuming no cancellations). I will be interested to hear their thoughts since they take the AT down and back each year. I alerted them to the dining schedule as posted by John C and the new menu. They like eating early and like eating in their room (since the husband has difficulty walking to the dining car when the train is moving). Hopefully the cost savings cuts will not affect their ride back to Florida.


----------



## ET2020 (Nov 6, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> What makes you think the labor shortage has anything to do with the vaccine mandate? A few months ago, some were blaming the labor shortage on the extended unemployment benefits (which were really pretty pitiful to begin with and wouldn't be enough to keep me from getting a job.) Now, those benefits have been gone for at least a month and there's still a labor shortage. On the other hand, we've heard form some people posting here that they've applied for work at Amtrak, and it seems to take the company forever to get people on board, even after they've made a job offer and it's been accepted. Maybe the problem is more the fact that the hiring process is arcane and inefficient.
> 
> Just because some random OBS tells you that a few of his or her colleagues are quitting rather than get a pretty low-risk vaccine really means nothing. After all, the plural of "anecdote" is not "data."
> 
> I seriously doubt that the Amtrak labor shortage (or any labor shortage) is a result of the vaccine mandate. Seems more like anti-vaxxer disinformation to me.


Amtrak HR having trouble "OnBoarding" staff ! Now that's RICH!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 6, 2021)

pennyk said:


> My snowbird neighbors will be coming back to Florida from PA this coming week (assuming no cancellations). I will be interested to hear their thoughts since they take the AT down and back each year. I alerted them to the dining schedule as posted by John C and the new menu. They like eating early and like eating in their room (since the husband has difficulty walking to the dining car when the train is moving). Hopefully the cost savings cuts will not affect their ride back to Florida.


With regard to the food, the husband liked the steak. I do not know what the wife ordered, but she said the roll was the best part of her meal. She liked the wine also.


----------



## ET2020 (Nov 7, 2021)

pennyk said:


> With regard to the food, the husband liked the steak. I do not know what the wife ordered, but she said the roll was the best part of her meal. She liked the wine also.


For that Wife : Bread & Wine -- just add some cheese, and that's all you need!


----------



## ET2020 (Nov 7, 2021)

pennyk said:


> My snowbird neighbors will be coming back to Florida from PA this coming week (assuming no cancellations). I will be interested to hear their thoughts since they take the AT down and back each year. I alerted them to the dining schedule as posted by John C and the new menu. They like eating early and like eating in their room (since the husband has difficulty walking to the dining car when the train is moving). Hopefully the cost savings cuts will not affect their ride back to Florida.


Our 2nd SnowBird trip is coming up, and we were hoping that things would be more back-to-normal than they were in Jan of 2020.
I would like to have the Dining Room Experience, and maybe even actually talk to another passenger en-route....
Fingers-Crossed !!


----------



## dwebarts (Nov 7, 2021)

ET2020 said:


> For that Wife : Bread & Wine -- just add some cheese, and that's all you need!


This sounds like my backup plan for most trips. Pick a hard cheese that will keep better unrefrigerated and you're all set!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Nov 7, 2021)

ET2020 said:


> For that Wife : Bread & Wine -- just add some cheese, and that's all you need!



I have had a dinner or more over the years when that was my menu.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Nov 7, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> I have had a dinner or more over the years when that was my menu.
> [/QU



And in my world even an occasional Frosted Flakes dinner has provided satisfaction.


----------



## west point (Nov 8, 2021)

Auto train personnel as I recall are separate from rest of system and they have to be hired for just Auto Train ?


----------



## OBS (Nov 8, 2021)

west point said:


> Auto train personnel as I recall are separate from rest of system and they have to be hired for just Auto Train ?


For OBS, that is correct. Other OBS employees can apply to transfer to A/T, but they give up their seniority for job positions and start new.


----------



## Cal (Nov 8, 2021)

OBS said:


> For OBS, that is correct. Other OBS employees can apply to transfer to A/T, but they give up their seniority for job positions and start new.


What benefits do OBS get out of it? Better schedule and reliability?


----------



## OBS (Nov 9, 2021)

Cal said:


> What benefits do OBS get out of it? Better schedule and reliability?


That is a good question...They get a consistent schedule because there is only one train you work, also you have more of a teamwork environment and better maintained equipment....that's about it (from my perspective)...


----------



## Cal (Nov 9, 2021)

OBS said:


> That is a good question...They get a consistent schedule because there is only one train you work, also you have more of a teamwork environment and better maintained equipment....that's about it (from my perspective)...


I’m surprised people would be willing to sacrifice seniority for that then. Guess it depends on what you value


----------



## Triley (Nov 10, 2021)

Cal said:


> I’m surprised people would be willing to sacrifice seniority for that then. Guess it depends on what you value



That’s why we rarely see OBS transfer to the AT. If what I’ve heard is true however, OBS can transfer _from_ the AT to elsewhere in the system and maintain their seniority. I’ve never really looked in to it, but I suppose I could look at the seniority roster next week when I’m back in the crew base, to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Fat_Panda_Guy (Nov 10, 2021)

Can anyone tell me or give me a link to what a typical A/T consist looks like these days? I can't seem to find anything that's recent (in the last 12-18 months). We are contemplating a northbound trip for our post Christmas travels.

As best as I can tell from older posts here and elsewhere, there are a total of 4 Superliner Sleepers and 2 Superliner Deluxe Sleepers per consist:
Sleeper
Sleeper
Deluxe Sleeper
Dining
Lounge
Deluxe Sleeper
Sleeper
Sleeper

Are sleepers at the front or back of the consist? 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## jis (Nov 10, 2021)

Since the consist of Auto Train is not turned, the Sleepers are in the front one way and in the back the other way of course.


----------



## OBS (Nov 10, 2021)

Fat_Panda_Guy said:


> Can anyone tell me or give me a link to what a typical A/T consist looks like these days? I can't seem to find anything that's recent (in the last 12-18 months). We are contemplating a northbound trip for our post Christmas travels.
> 
> As best as I can tell from older posts here and elsewhere, there are a total of 4 Superliner Sleepers and 2 Superliner Deluxe Sleepers per consist:
> Sleeper
> ...


Front N/B...


----------



## west point (Nov 10, 2021)

Auto train needs engineer(s)
*Job Matches:*
Block Operator - 90006733 - Washington - Washington, DC, US, 20002
Train Dispatcher - 90109807 - Boston - Boston, MA, US, 02110
PASSENGER ENGINEER TRAINEE - 90299185 - Los Angeles - Los Angeles, CA, US, 90012
PASSENGER ENGINEER TRAINEE - 90299193 - Denver - Denver, CO, US, 80202
PASSENGER ENGINEER TRAINEE - 90256365 - Sanford - Sanford, FL, US, 32771
PASSENGER ENGINEER TRAINEE - 90299177 - Washington - Washington, DC, US, 20002
PASSENGER ENGINEER TRAINEE - 90211794 - Jacksonville - Jacksonville, FL, US, 32209
PASSENGER ENGINEER TRAINEE - 90299184 - Savannah - Savannah, GA, US, 31415
PASSENGER ENGINEER TRAINEE - 90184611 - Indianapolis - Indianapolis, IN, US, 46225
PASSENGER CONDUCTOR TRAINEE - 90264510 - Toledo - Toledo, OH, US, 43602


----------



## Cal (Nov 10, 2021)

jis said:


> Since the consist of Auto Train is not turned, the Sleepers are in the front one way and in the back the other way of course.


I learned something new today.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Nov 11, 2021)

Fat_Panda_Guy said:


> As best as I can tell from older posts here and elsewhere, there are a total of 4 Superliner Sleepers and 2 Superliner Deluxe Sleepers per consist:


What is the difference between a "Superliner Sleeper" and a "Superliner Deluxe Sleeper"? I had never heard of a "Superliner Deluxe Sleeper" until now.


----------



## jruff001 (Nov 11, 2021)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> What is the difference between a "Superliner Sleeper" and a "Superliner Deluxe Sleeper"? I had never heard of a "Superliner Deluxe Sleeper" until now.


I think he means the all-bedrooms-on-the-second-floor sleeping cars (no roommettes), which are unique to the Auto Train. (The bottom floor is the same as the rest of the fleet.)


----------



## Ryan (Nov 11, 2021)

That is correct, that's what they're referred to as.


----------



## jis (Nov 11, 2021)

OBS said:


> Front N/B...


@OBS at Sanford they split the train in two for platforming. Do they take the entire Coach section off to place on the other platform track, keeping the Sleepers on the arrival/departure track? Where in the consist do they generally split the train for platforming?


----------



## OBS (Nov 11, 2021)

jis said:


> @OBS at Sanford they split the train in two for platforming. Do they take the entire Coach section off to place on the other platform track, keeping the Sleepers on the arrival/departure track? Where in the consist do they generally split the train for platforming?


I'm not sure with the Superliner equipment. Depending on how many coaches, it may fit on one platform in SFA. I worked the train with the heritage equipment many years ago...


----------



## jis (Nov 11, 2021)

OBS said:


> I'm not sure with the Superliner equipment. Depending on how many coaches, it may fit on one platform in SFA. I worked the train with the heritage equipment many years ago...


Looking at Google Maps image, which conveniently has a Auto Train at the station, it looks like maybe about 7 Cars in the stub end platform and the rest on the through platform.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Nov 11, 2021)

jruff001 said:


> I think he means the all-bedrooms-on-the-second-floor sleeping cars (no roommettes), which are unique to the Auto Train. (The bottom floor is the same as the rest of the fleet.)





Ryan said:


> That is correct, that's what they're referred to as.



When I was on the Auto Train, I had a roomette on the bottom level of a Deluxe Sleeper. Maybe my observation is incorrect, but there seemed to be much less traffic for the restrooms and shower on the bottom level than there usually is on a regular sleeper. And, the bedrooms did appear to be mostly occupied.


----------



## jis (Nov 11, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> When I was on the Auto Train, I had a roomette on the bottom level of a Deluxe Sleeper. Maybe my observation is incorrect, but there seemed to be much less traffic for the restrooms and shower on the bottom level than there usually is on a regular sleeper. And, the bedrooms did appear to be mostly occupied.


Bedrooms have their own facilities, so it would stand to reason that there would be fewer users of common facilities.


----------



## Cal (Nov 11, 2021)

jis said:


> @OBS at Sanford they split the train in two for platforming. Do they take the entire Coach section off to place on the other platform track, keeping the Sleepers on the arrival/departure track? Where in the consist do they generally split the train for platforming?


I believe Simply_Railway said in his video that sleepers are on one and coach is on the other.


----------



## Hans627 (Nov 26, 2021)

We have a trip on the AT coming up in a few weeks. What is the latest on meal service?

Thanks!


----------

